# Leerer Bereich



## fnlexx (19. Januar 2005)

Hidiho zusammen!

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger wenn's um Vektorgrafiken geht, würd aber gerne für unsren Bandshop noch ein paar Sachen designen, und da wollt ich mal Fragen wie ich bei Illustrator einen leeren Bereich hinkrieg Ich hab ein Shirt gemacht mit unserem Schriftzug (http://www.equisto.de/ddmshop/), hätte aber das gerne auf ein schwarzes shirt, also müsste die Schrift logischerweise leer sein... wie mach ich des naja, danke im vorraus an alle antworten

bis dann
Alex


----------



## extracuriosity (19. Januar 2005)

Ein Pfad besteht aus Kontur und Fläche. Dir Farbflächen in der Werkzeugleiste sind dafür zuständig. Damit weist du der Kontur dein bevorzugte Farbe zu. Dann wechselst du zur Flächenfarbe und klickst auf das kleine weisse Kästchen mit dem roten Strich durch (unterhalb der Farbauswahl). Somit hat deine Füllung keine Farbe.


----------



## fnlexx (19. Januar 2005)

extracuriosity hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Pfad besteht aus Kontur und Fläche. Dir Farbflächen in der Werkzeugleiste sind dafür zuständig. Damit weist du der Kontur dein bevorzugte Farbe zu. Dann wechselst du zur Flächenfarbe und klickst auf das kleine weisse Kästchen mit dem roten Strich durch (unterhalb der Farbauswahl). Somit hat deine Füllung keine Farbe.


 
sehr lässig, danke


----------

